# U.S. Navy Bureau of Aeronautic V-5 Program



## StrongFighter (Feb 28, 2009)

*War Department Martial Arts Training*

Part 1





 
Part 2





 
Part 3





 
Part 4





 
Part 5





 
Part 6





 
You can compare the techniques way back then with today's martial arts.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 28, 2009)

Part 1. You guys do realize that anyone coming from behind to tackle you ain't gonna grab you by the hips as just give you a hug.

Part 2 is ok.

Part 3. Well I hope the club welder isn't much larger than me and don't know that when someone trys to throw you all you have to do is grab ahold with you other hand and when they throw you, you throw them.... harder.

Part 4 with the comealong holds are OK, especially when he draws his .45 auto.! Fun bayonetted rifle disarms. Not really bad at all. Same for the hand gun disarms (while the bad guy tries to draw his gun.) Looks like the bad guy had a 1917 Smith .45 revolver in the last part.

Part 5. More handgun disarms (sure hope the bad guy pokes the gun in my back so I know where it is.)

Part 6. Seems to have problems with that one...


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 28, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Part 1. You guys do realize that anyone coming from behind to tackle you ain't gonna grab you by the hips as just give you a hug.


 
That is not what he was doing. 

The " enemy " was going to take him, lift him up using his own shoulder as support to distribute the weight then the legs go over the arm.

Shatter him with coccyx pain, commonly referred to as the tail bone on his knee or a hard surface such as a large rock in the jungle or mountainous terrain of the Pacific during World War II.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2009)

I love watching these old training films--it's fascinating!


----------



## StrongFighter (Feb 28, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I love watching these old training films--it's fascinating!


 
Yes, they are always very interesting to watch. Type in US Navy Training Films on youtube.

Here is one that is no laughing matter for both the US Air Force and the US Navy that was done in 1964.


----------



## StrongFighter (Mar 1, 2009)

Getting back on topic.

The question is ...

Comparing the techniques from the old days and how similar or different are they in the martial art that you are practicing ?


----------



## StrongFighter (Mar 1, 2009)

Here is an interesting thread on a different forum which discusses the U.S. Navy Bureau of Aeronautic V-5 Program. 

This will give you a historical idea of how the program came to be.

http://hockscombatforum.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=9bcc35759a9d36551f2430b64a6d53dc&topic=626.0

The Navy folks as well lovers of maritime history may find this interesting.

Here is an old declassified early training film on loading and firing the Iowa Class 16" guns.


----------

